# bags are for testies



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

The time came where it was time to upgrade the suspension again. Most know my car from this pic..




















It was the car that Jarod did his MK2 bits off of. This was over 5 years ago. I also have the suspension bits from Franz's old car and AP Brake kit I got off him 7 years ago. Still running the triangulated rear beam.

I recently sold the Bilstiens Group A's to a hillclimb racer in NJ. I was running 325 lbs front and 300 rear. After running in black group in PCA it was time for some even faster lap times. I hit up my buddy James at TrackWerks Parts for some HotBits and went with a truly custom kit, built by my specs.

I chose the shock body length, travel, spring rates, rear bearing, camber plates, dampening and rebound adjustment, remote canisters, helper springs, etc. 

These are based off the DT2 and are full monotube, fully serviceable and rebuildable with infinite adjustability.










upper camber plate









lower camber bolt



















rear assy










There is no off the shelf kit. All are built to spec...









Once we settled on specs we liked it took 2 weeks for machining and building and was shipped on Friday from Malayasia and arrived this morning. 

All in all w shipping it was $3200 for the kit. May seem steep but when you factor in the quality, specs, remote canisters, camber plates, etc... It is a great deal. Consider Bilstiens and Moton and Ohlin's remote kit is over $5k - $8k. 

www.hotbits.ca


----------



## lbubbyj (Oct 22, 2004)

Those look badass 

Ship them up to VT when your done with them!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## sikknasty28 (Aug 8, 2011)

so nice :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Bookmarked:beer:


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome. subscribed.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

Doing metal supports but at a later time.


----------



## Jh0104 (Jul 15, 2010)

i like :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vento86 (Oct 13, 2008)

How low do they go  I kid!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh_paint (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, please excuse my ignorance, but what is that gold thing in the first few pictures?


----------



## jdm killa (Mar 28, 2011)

a painted spindle/knuckle


----------



## baun (Jun 6, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

what is the purpose of the attached reservoir on the higher end coilovers? 

Also, any reason one mounts them inside the car as opposed to attached to the strut/ shock assembly


----------



## the mad conductor (Nov 12, 2009)

Love Motorsport builds.. Pure performance driven. Now show the mk4 kids this thread and I bet all of them will e confused


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## TrentonH1 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

the mad conductor said:


> Love Motorsport builds.. Pure performance driven. Now show the mk4 kids this thread and I bet all of them will e confused



It's to help keep the oil cool. It's more for Ralley where the piston is constantly moving a great range.

Great pic Trenton!

Hit the wall this weekend :/ 

It's ok, just means more upgrades


----------



## blind (Nov 26, 1999)

That hurt me a little. I'm glad you look at the bright side. What upgrades are planned?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2009)

awesome car..good luck with the repairs! keep us posted!


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

subscribedopcorn:


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

it's to mock up the VWMS mounts and starting the AWD swap.


----------



## naterkane (Feb 8, 2001)

I can't believe you spared your frame rail you lucky bastard.

Best,
Nater Kane
http://limpithome.com


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

ouch! hope you get it back together soon


----------

